# Fisher XLS in CT



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Fisher XLS 8-10’ expanding plow. 
Well maintained, sandblasted and powder coated in 2016 and looks/ works well. 
Good edges, moves a lot of snow. Upgrading is reason for sale. 
$3500 or best offer.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Plow stored indoors in the off season.


----------

